# Anyone on bags?



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

There are 2 US Cruzes that I know of that have air ride on their cars, both of which were custom made by the owners. I do however know of a company that recently released a kit for our car, however the price is ~$2,500.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Are you talking about air springs? Inflatable air bags that fit inside the coil springs at the rear of the Cruze.

JC Whitney carries these.

Air Lift 1000 Air Spring - JCWhitney

I put a set of these on the front coil springs of my motor because it was sinking about 3", 50 psi of air brought it up to level.

No suggestions with the front struts, haven't found any good aftermarket replacements.

Oh the instructions that came with these air springs for the P-30 said to roll the bags up and shove them up through that tiny hole in the control arm, they got to be kidding. Second try was to remove the shocks and let the wheels hang to attempt to slide that bags between the coil, 2nd failure. 3rd try was removing the coiled springs, this work. Would think you would have to do the same on the Cruze.


----------



## silverbullett (Jun 20, 2014)

Not quite what I'm looking for. More along the lines of slamming the car the making it even. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

The rear is easy. It's the front that gets tricky. You need to find what is known as a sleeved bag to drop into the front strut.

The limitation with going low on a Cruze won't be the spring system, but rather the shocks/struts that you use. Use of the stock rear shocks, or the stock front struts, will result in a car that doesn't get low (certainly not the pavement scraping stance you will be used too on other air equipped vehicles) and a horrible ride from limited suspension travel. And while you can easily custom order rear shocks that will fit the bill, its the custom front struts that will really bite into the wallet.

Air suspension won't be an easy kit. It's a task best left to a shop. There will be fabrication involved. And as bad as I may want air ride in my car, I just can't bring myself to spend that kind of money...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmm, I have a spare set of Excursion bags in the attic...


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah I had a bagged silverado, money pit, don't do it.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

